# Shou Sugi Ban Black Walnut Natty



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

This is my first time using this technique on a slingshot frame, and im quite pleased with how it turned out. For those who don't know, 'shou Sugi ban' (burnt cedar wood) is a Japanese technique for treating and preserving wood by carefully burning it with a torch. I followed that with 3 coats of BLO and a final light coat of polyurathane.

Extremely comfortable in the hand, and should be with me for quite some time. 























Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Awesome slingshot


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Thank you very much Mr. Tag! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

I like it, I hereby dub thee "The Briquette" :neener:


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

chuckduster01 said:


> I like it, I hereby dub thee "The Briquette" :neener:


I. LOVE. IT. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm about to do another fork up the same way. I'm taking before and after pics and some video of the process.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

BushpotChef said:


> I'm about to do another fork up the same way. I'm taking before and after pics and some video of the process.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


You ever tried "ebonizing" wood? I used a super strong black tea ( the kind ya drink) pre treat solution on the wood instead of the "bark tea" and it worked just fine on red and white oak as an experiment a few years back. You might like I, if not you are out some time, vinegar, 0000 steel wool, and some tea.

https://www.popularwoodworking.com/techniques/ebonizing_wood


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

chuckduster01 said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > I'm about to do another fork up the same way. I'm taking before and after pics and some video of the process.
> ...


I have heard of it but have not tried it myself yet, thank for the resource I'll be giving it a try. I've got some extra forks that could be good for experimentation. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Can-Killa (Feb 2, 2015)

BushpotChef said:


> This is my first time using this technique on a slingshot frame, and im quite pleased with how it turned out. For those who don't know, 'shou Sugi ban' (burnt cedar wood) is a Japanese technique for treating and preserving wood by carefully burning it with a torch. I followed that with 3 coats of BLO and a final light coat of polyurathane.
> 
> Extremely comfortable in the hand, and should be with me for quite some time.
> 
> ...


Looks good man! I'm digging it.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

BushpotChef said:


> chuckduster01 said:
> 
> 
> > BushpotChef said:
> ...


Yep hear that extra fork thing. I cooked a couple of hot dogs and some marshmallows over some of my natural forks that did not quite make the final cut last summer.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

That’s a nice piece man lookin good making your own is a lot of fun eh I want to try a conus soon


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Looking forward to before and after pics for comparison

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

So this one turned out very nicely IMO, I've just applied its poly coat so I'll post some photos of it completely finished and banded up tomorrow. I've got an idea for a color scheme that should look pretty mean.

Here's what she looks like so far  :






























Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

@Port Boy @Abenso @Can-Killa

Thank you all! It's a sweet little shooter too! I'm liking this style of what I'm calling a 'knuckle ergo'. Just another way of saying it's to be held in a pronounced pinch grip.









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

chuckduster01 said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > chuckduster01 said:
> ...


That's hilarious! What a funny avatar that would have made if you'd taken a picture of the little 'fork fire'. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Here what I am going to play with when the house hold goes to bed should have something before day break


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Port boy said:


> Here what I am going to play with when the house hold goes to bed should have something before day break


Very nice that looks like it's going to turn out lovely! You planning on trying a shou Sugi ban finish?

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

I have some steel wool in vinegar for a week was thinking that and tea thing


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

wonderful blackened sling!


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

BushpotChef said:


> chuckduster01 said:
> 
> 
> > BushpotChef said:
> ...


Well seeing as it somehow felt a little "dirty and wrong" while doing it...........no pics. :naughty:


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Port boy said:


> Here what I am going to play with when the house hold goes to bed should have something before day break


I shoot semi gangsta with a fingerxthumb support grip and I really like that design when cut out of a slightly over sized natural fork in order to reach the "pretty" grain hiding inside. It just fits me and I have made a bunch of them in that and similar "naturally flowing" y designs that just "evolved" from the fork as I was making it. I bet you will like it. In fact a good number of my frames are actually a hybridized cross between that basic lowercase y design and the Chalice so that the forks are a bit more open and forgiving.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

The final result is really great; thanks for the info on this technique!

cheers,

jazz


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

jazz said:


> The final result is really great; thanks for the info on this technique!
> 
> cheers,
> 
> jazz


No problem at all, thanks for having a look!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## patsy1122 (Nov 8, 2017)

BushpotChef said:


> This is my first time using this technique on a slingshot frame, and im quite pleased with how it turned out. For those who don't know, 'shou Sugi ban' (burnt cedar wood) is a Japanese technique for treating and preserving wood by carefully burning it with a torch. I followed that with 3 coats of BLO and a final light coat of polyurathane.
> 
> Extremely comfortable in the hand, and should be with me for quite some time.
> 
> ...


Top notch work sir. I'm a big fan of Japanese woodwork.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

patsy1122 said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > This is my first time using this technique on a slingshot frame, and im quite pleased with how it turned out. For those who don't know, 'shou Sugi ban' (burnt cedar wood) is a Japanese technique for treating and preserving wood by carefully burning it with a torch. I followed that with 3 coats of BLO and a final light coat of polyurathane.
> ...


Thank you, & I really like Japanese art as well. I wish I had a photo of my dog house that I built at my dad's farm for his Black Lab Molly.

You can imagine what it looks like when she's sitting in front of it on a sunny day lol they match nicely. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice work


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Sharker said:


> Nice work


Thanks alot! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------

